# Woman Kills Baby Son For Interrupting Farmville



## Raiser (Oct 30, 2010)

A 22 year-old woman from Jacksonsville, Florida has pleaded guilty to killing her baby son over a game of...Farmville.

Alexandra V. Tobias says her three-month old child, Dylan Lee Edmondson, had been crying while she was trying to play the popular Facebook casual game. This angered Tobias, who told authorities that she shook the baby, had a cigarette to calm herself down, then shook him again. It's believed he "may have hit his head during the shaking".

Dylan's death was classified as second-degree murder, a charge that carries the possibility of a life sentence in prison.[/p]
Mug shot:


Spoiler















Source

No words can express how completely messed up this is.
More and more these kinds of things happen and it just pushes us closer to an unkind end.

I don't even see how Farmville is fun. Never tried it, but it certainly does not look addicting enough to kill one's own child.


----------



## KinGamer7 (Oct 30, 2010)

Judging from mugshot alone, there's not even a single trace of remorse in her expression. She looks completely unbalanced mentally, and looks as if her son's death isn't registering to her. No emotion whatsoever. Also, "a charge that _carries the possibility_ of a life sentence in prison." Honestly, there's no ruminating on the outcome of this.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 30, 2010)

What the hell happened to the right side of her face?
She looks to me like the type of mother to abuse her child regardless, but as usual, video games have to be blamed for everything (and to possibly lighten her sentence).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 30, 2010)

Anything that would interrupt an addiction can lead to anger, but to do this over a silly game is down-right inexcusable, especially to your own child. I hope he gets life for this, so she can ponder the life her child could have had had she not been stupid.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 30, 2010)

[Asshole]Well, the baby DID interrupt her. [/Asshole]


This is sickening, and Farmville is kind of addicting. I got addicted to Animal Crossing for 3 months. When I quit, I felt horrible.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 30, 2010)

Er...wow.

That really is messed up.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2010)

.


----------



## digipokemaster (Oct 30, 2010)

that is so mess up i support chamillionaire


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 30, 2010)

Now that... is scary 0.o


----------



## Pliskron (Oct 30, 2010)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> That bitch should be killed.



I second that motion


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2010)

I was like 'bullshit' when I saw the title - 'Yeah, right. This "news" has got to be total bullshit'.

Then I read it... 0-o. Messed up, sick woman. Someone should kill HER and see if she likes it. But on the other hand, that would be stooping down to her level, wouldn't it.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 30, 2010)

This is sad, can we become that addicted to the point we can kill someone?! You can ALWAYS get back the experience in a game but you can NEVER get back your own child. That woman is dangerous, she's not going to be tamed easily.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Oct 30, 2010)

That's really sad. The mother might have been 'left' out for her to do this kind of act. Yep, I am talking about early pregnancy. Seeing that this is a 22 year old she might not be ready to be a mother. I also think farmville is not addicting at least for me. Happy Aquarium is! (though I don't play that anymore)


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 30, 2010)

OOOOooooooooooooohhhh.....kkkaaayyyyy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....I have to stab her eyes out...at least.
What is wrong with her??????


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 30, 2010)

WTF?!?!?!??! SHES FUCKED UP REALLY BAD LOCK HER UP IN A MENTAL INSITUTION!!!!!!


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 30, 2010)

You guys aren't looking at it from the right angle. Yeah it was a baby, but she had the baby, the baby had half her genes and may have grown up to be even more fucked up then she was.

edit: not to mention, I don't think the baby would of grown up to be healthy or have a good life. Yeah, there is the probability it may have become the next president, but what good has a president ever done us anyways.


----------



## science (Oct 30, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> You guys aren't looking at it from the right angle. Yeah it was a baby, but she had the baby, the baby had half her genes and may have grown up to be even more fucked up then she was.



This is the only post I have read in this entire thread, and all I can say is you are a fucking moron.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 30, 2010)

Don't even start with me. I'm recovering from a hang-over and I am in no condition to even argue.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 30, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> You guys aren't looking at it from the right angle. Yeah it was a baby, but she had the baby, the baby had half her genes and may have grown up to be even more fucked up then she was.


Though, your logical sense, I understand what you mean, but still tis not right to kill a baby in any way, the kid should at least get a chance.


----------



## Samurai Goomba (Oct 30, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Chamillionaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but I find it quite disturbing that someone could wish such a thing upon a person they have never even met.

Two wrongs don't make a right. It's frankly barbaric that capital punishment is still carried out in many countries. Telling people they can't kill others and then killing them for doing so is extremely hypocritical.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 30, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> Don't even start with me. I'm recovering from a hang-over and I am in no condition to even argue.



Ohhh Party-goer !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: oops this was suppose to be with my last message


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 30, 2010)

As mess up is this is I don't believe anyone has the right to kill anyone for anything. She has issues, no doubt about that, but that doesn't excuse her for the act and the video game isn't to blame...She is to blame for letting herself get so addicted that she would killer her own flesh and blood. As effed up as this is I do believe in forgiveness and all that crap. I'd say a long prison term with the chance of parole. If she truly feels remorse for her actions, I see nothing wrong with giving her a second chance (after proper punishment is due).....Though the way the world is probably seeing this they will probably do her in nicely with her sentencing.


----------



## RE4zombie (Oct 30, 2010)

50 years in prison or more should make it clear that Farmville sucks way too much ass to kill anyone over.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 30, 2010)

WHAT THE FCK?
KILL THE FCKING WOMAN RIGHT NOW
HATE HATE HATE

Bye innocent child 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











This is why farmville should be taken off the web.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 30, 2010)

If someone deactivated her account do you think she'd attempt genocide?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow this is ridiculous, the woman was better off donating the child to me...I love kids...


----------



## Gore (Oct 30, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> What the hell happened to the right side of her face?


That's the left side.

@Crazzy1 It's not Farmville's fault it's the woman's fault you are dumb


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 30, 2010)

My mum pointed this out to me yesterday....
All I have to say is that this kinda shit never happens when pe ople used to play violent video games....
And I'm serious too...columbine and mentally disturbed GTA wannabes aside, this kinda stuff was rare...mmos hit the scene we see people kill themselves spending too much time on it, that's true. Yet only with the advent of social/casual games do we really see violence against others....interesting....


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 30, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> If someone deactivated her account do you think she'd attempt genocide?



Seeing her addiction status... Yesh *hic*


----------



## Gore (Oct 30, 2010)

Koumori_Knight said:
			
		

> My mum pointed this out to me yesterday....
> All I have to say is that this kinda shit never happens when pe ople used to play violent video games....
> And I'm serious too...columbine and mentally disturbed GTA wannabes aside, this kinda stuff was rare...mmos hit the scene we see people kill themselves spending too much time on it, that's true. Yet only with the advent of social/casual games do we really see violence against others....interesting....


violent crime exists alongside both "casual" and "violent" games because violent crimes have always existed since the beginning of civilization


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 30, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Koumori_Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allright, listen, its not the games that makes what you do, lets say you play Gears of War, does that game tell you to get a chainsaw and go out and murder people? Lets take another example here, Dragon Quest as we all know is pretty good, and most people know that there have occurred a murder between 2 friends on which number of the series was best, they started to fight and then the other killed his friend, of course Square Enix got accused of it, but what they didnt see was that the boy who committed the murder was mentally unhealthy, he could have done it sooner or later even if he didnt get into a fight, that woman might have been mentally disturbed as well. Dont judge a book by its cover.
Oh yhea, people killed to get the PS3.


----------



## ryan90 (Oct 30, 2010)

what kind of retard shakes a baby? seriously how fucking stupid can you get


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 30, 2010)

This may be a good ad for Farmville.


----------



## mightymage (Oct 30, 2010)

farm vill seriosy?
farm vill is ok
but its no wow
now flight simulator, dance dance revolution,dungeon fighter online or neverwinter nights persistant world servers thats another thing


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Oct 30, 2010)

Absolutely horrific!

Interesting that many of you call for her death but surely she could be mentally/emotionally disturbed? 
Obviously she did a cruel and horrific thing, but I think she needs mental help with the prison sentence.


----------



## Dangy (Oct 30, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> WTF?!?!?!??! SHES FUCKED UP REALLY BAD LOCK HER UP IN A MENTAL INSITUTION!!!!!!



Mental institution? What ever happened to prison?


----------



## metamaster (Oct 30, 2010)

This is horrible... Another reason to take a break from computers and go outside from time to time


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 30, 2010)

this is what's wrong with humanity.

it's a friggin game, and a terrible one at that.

i sure hope that what that evil bitch did was worth it to her.

just put her in solitary confinement.


----------



## Dter ic (Oct 30, 2010)

Chamillionaire said:
			
		

> That bitch should be killed.


that has to be really sad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i mean really killing a baby over ones frigging online game, this is worse than that women who went up on her comp playing 
another one of those fb games yes that right smallville continuously
wtf is wrong with this world
especially fb moms


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 30, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those do count as game related,but they do not exhibit the same hallmarks as this particular situation. 
I do agree about not judging though, she is likely deranged.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 30, 2010)

at the moment i don't have time to bother myself with this. One of swedish biggest city (Gothenburg(Göteborg) is bomb threated


----------



## ZPE (Oct 30, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> at the moment i don't have time to bother myself with this. One of swedish biggest city (Gothenburg(Göteborg) is bomb threated



Then why comment? Obviously because Goteborg is less important than this topic.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 30, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> Koumori_Knight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow well said gore haha

There is no explanation for this kind of behavior. This woman is in serious need of help. Sheesh. 

Poor baby


----------



## Midna (Oct 30, 2010)

What he means is that some MMO players just have uncontrollable obsession over their games. That's not usually true about GTA, or other violent games.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 30, 2010)

Demented much?
*Hello , is this hospital for the criminally insane?, yeah, do you have room for one more?*


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 30, 2010)

If she had been playing something like Manhunt, everyone would be blaming the game not her.
*I know, stupid comment* I was thinking on the Columbine High School massacre.  Some people don't realize that there are mentally ill people, and they will commit their crimes regardless of...[blah, blah]
Then again, the Media _does _influence the state of mind of the people.


----------



## nando (Oct 30, 2010)

don't mess with farmville!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 30, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> at the moment i don't have time to bother myself with this. One of swedish biggest city (Gothenburg(Göteborg) is bomb threated


If it explodes then you can feel free to come back afterwards.



Seriously, does that matter in this thread?


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 30, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> What he means is that some MMO players just have uncontrollable obsession over their games. That's not usually true about GTA, or other violent games.


Thank you! That is what I should have said...
Thanks for understanding what I meant when other people were content to simply hurl insults.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 30, 2010)

what a fucked up mother >


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 30, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> at the moment i don't have time to bother myself with this. One of swedish biggest city (Gothenburg(Göteborg) is bomb threated





at the moment i don't have time to bother myself with this. I'm playing Farmville.


So, stop interrupting me, or I'll have to shake you to shut you up.







_Nice, nice animals..._


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 31, 2010)

My mother played Farmville before, she was so addicted too that interrupting her would make her angry. But not this case where she would kill a baby! 
Looking at that picture, she looks really capable of murder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				metamaster said:
			
		

> This is horrible... Another reason to take a break from computers and go outside from time to time
> It's true but most people are hooked to the web and there is no one stopping them.
> 
> QUOTE(Crazzy1 @ Oct 31 2010, 02:26 AM) This is why farmville should be taken off the web.


Not all the time Farmville is the cause, in that case, the woman absolutely looks retarded. 

I played Farmville before. IT IS NOT enjoyable. It constantly forces you to work on your FUCKING VIRTUAL FARM, that's why I quit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm tired of taking "care" of something that doesn't really exist, and the same goes for other Facebook games.

---
Wtf seriously. I play GTA and other gory and violent games and I don't end up retarded and kills people and be violent.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 31, 2010)

Her mugshot looks like someone shook her a few times and made her eyeball roll around a bit, it looks different than the other.

She doesn't show any remorse whatsoever, it makes me want to punch the idiot.

Killing her son, her own flesh and blood, over... Farmville. A game that isn't even interesting.
She'll never get to play Farmville again, now.


----------



## monkat (Oct 31, 2010)

Meh, I expected it.

This is what happens when women learn what the flashy screen connected to a box can do.

Love youuu


----------



## Salax (Oct 31, 2010)

Aside from the fact that this is sickening, how can FarmVille be so addicting that you would even get annoyed at someone for interrupting you? I played it _once_. I got bored after 5 minutes and haven't played since.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 31, 2010)

Salax said:
			
		

> how can FarmVille be so addicting that you would even get annoyed at someone for interrupting you? I played it _once_. I got bored after 5 minutes and haven't played since.



If it wasn't Farmville, it would have been something else.

She obviously wanted to escape from her life (and her baby), and did this through Farmville...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 31, 2010)

And this is why I refuse to play online "casual" games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2010)

another reason why facebook should be shut down


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd like to know more about why she did it. Farmville's presence in the affair doesn't tell me anything.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 31, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> another reason why facebook should be shut down


Your logic, everything should be shut down... everything...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 31, 2010)

why the fuck is this FarmVille..or more like "Ville" shit is so addicitng????!!!!

people pay REAL MONEY. to harvest and water DIGITAL CROPS!?

why not save that money to buy the latest game system..or feed the hungry...or chop it in a blender, drink it and piss it away later???

SOMETHING ELSE!!

Goddamnit!

at least MINECRAFT IS FUN!

Zyanga - "Connecting The World Through Games"

more like "Connecting The World, Through Game Addictions" >_<

Off Topic - I DONT WANT YOUR FACEBOOK MAFIA WARS INVITE! FUCK OFF! XD


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 31, 2010)

How the hell is Farmville addicting enough to kill someone!?!


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Oct 31, 2010)

I live in Jacksonville, Florida and it sickens me that someone in my city could do such a thing but then again a few years ago Jacksonville was the #1 city in FL for Murder and all the other bad stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I feel bad for the baby and hopes the lady gets thrown in jail for a long time


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 31, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> another reason why Farmville should be shut down


Ugh, another biased post of yours. Fix'd


----------



## DukeDizko (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sorry for the lil cutie, may he rest in peace and have more freedom now than he had in his short little life.

The mugshot looks like 5 generations of redneck inbreed, though...


----------



## HateBreed (Oct 31, 2010)

The baby had it coming... haha but no that's a terrible thing to do. Especially over an online game.. Especially a Facebook app. Xbox or ps3 maybe? but farmville.. Just kidding.. But once she is in prison the other encarserated women will exact revenge on her..


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 31, 2010)

That fucking bitch should fucking rot in fucking pieces, fuck. No one has the right to take someone else's life.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Oct 31, 2010)

Where was the father when this occurred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 31, 2010)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> Where was the father when this occurred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that she is a single mother.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your lucky i dont know who you are or where you live or i would shut you down with a machette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--- end of line ---


----------



## gameandmatch (Oct 31, 2010)

no remorse, killed child over game, and this is a possible life sentence.... this world is slowly going towards destruction


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Oct 31, 2010)

Chinese water torture anyone? how bout some waterboarding? a good lashing perhaps? Maybe someone should shake this moron to death! She should be tortured on a daily basis and be forced to live in a society that shuns her, without any kind of entertainment or mental stimulation!


----------



## heavyknight (Oct 31, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> she shook the baby, had a *cigarette* to *calm herself* down, then shook him *again*.


Some cigarette, huh? By the look of her face, I question the contents of the cigarette. 
What good does shaking a baby do?
Casual game, to her, a casual killing. 

People like that should stop getting knocked up. Typical use of sex.
Mating is mating for a reason. The responsibility of a child and life. Don't do it if you can't handle it.
And look where that got her, she's probably a single mother, -and- now she's a murderer. Damn irresponsible kids "adults"...

People usually joke about it, idiots tend to use sex as a toy, but it eventually gets us these type of stories... it's nothing but pointless deaths, one after another. Why is it that the "good" people die, but the "bad" people live?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 31, 2010)

Farmville is just something she was doing while committing murder. If she was not playing Farmville it would be, "Woman Kills Baby Son For Interrupting Her Cigarette Smoking". I can kill someone right now...
"Man Kills Brother For Interrupting His Forum Browsing". You're either right in the head, or not right, she was not right. Simple as that.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 31, 2010)

The folks on GBAtemp seem to be a violent bunch...

Is your own violence justified by the violence of others?  Well, George Bush seemed to think so, but aside from that...


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 31, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Farmville is just something she was doing while committing murder. If she was not playing Farmville it would be, "Woman Kills Baby Son For Interrupting Her Cigarette Smoking". I can kill someone right now...
> "Man Kills Brother For Interrupting His Forum Browsing". You're either right in the head, or not right, she was not right. Simple as that.


"Person Kills Person For Interrupting His Reply"




Yea most time is the person to blame not the thing there are doing/using.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 31, 2010)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> OOOOooooooooooooohhhh.....kkkaaayyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, for starters, she just murdered a baby over a really shitty facebook game.


----------



## Gore (Oct 31, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> That fucking bitch should fucking rot in fucking pieces, fuck. No one has the right to take someone else's life.


*Sentence 1 :* I propose taking this woman's life.
*Sentence 2 :* No one has the right to take another's life!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 31, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> That fucking bitch should fucking rot in fucking pieces, fuck. No one has the right to take someone else's life.


Uhmmmm, notice the contradiction of what you just said.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 31, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said rot, rot doesn't mean take someone life


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 31, 2010)

He said:  "*No one *has the right to take someone else's life."
Maybe he meant that a whole community has the right?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2010)

heavyknight said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking as somebody who has a clue about alternative cigarette contents, if it was one of those "questionable" cigarettes, she probably would have actually calmed down and mellowed out a bit.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 31, 2010)

idk whutevs i still say we kill the bitch.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 31, 2010)

Farmville.... It kills.


----------



## Isaac_GS (Oct 31, 2010)

Samurai Goomba said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A life for a life.  If you deprive a person of the rest of their life, why shouldn't your own be forfeit?


----------



## Porygon-X (Oct 31, 2010)

Honestly when I see stuff like this, I just want the person to be shot and killed.  I know this will never happen in our society, but this shit is just sickening.

Period. No trial. Nothing. Just shoot her.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 31, 2010)

Isaac_GS said:
			
		

> *A life for a life*.  If you deprive a person of the rest of their life, why shouldn't your own be forfeit?



Unless they commit suicide, that's just playing the domino effect. She took her baby's life, someone's going to have to take her life, then someone has to take that person's and so on...
Regardless, this isn't a capital punishment thread, so can we try to keep this about the insane woman with the bad eye, please?


----------



## Koumori_Knight (Oct 31, 2010)

Geez guys, I agree that this woman is beyond salvage, but death is a bit much...
I mean at the very least we can study her to find out just what in the Hell went wrong. And, you know, help people....
If we can find out what to look for, we can stop this nonsense from happening again.
Or would you rather just keep this type of thing going?


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 31, 2010)

she looks like a druggy anyway; so sooner or later she was gna go to prison.


----------



## DiZ420 (Oct 31, 2010)

looks like baby had what got coming to him


----------



## petspaps (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow so farmville finally takes a victim other than a social life


----------



## Dter ic (Oct 31, 2010)

should of used this


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 31, 2010)

I noticed that video too (currently latest comment at the source). It's funny.


----------



## GundamXXX (Oct 31, 2010)

As a parent i can only say 1 thing


Die in the most gruesome manner possible. You dont deserve a life but you dont deserve death but a lifetime of constant agony


As a gamer i can only say this

Thank god Farmville isnt a game otherwise theyd blame it on gaming ;o


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 31, 2010)

Right... So, let's cart her up, crucify her upside down and burn the whole thing to ashes.


----------



## wesley0104 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow....looking at her face already makes me sick.


----------



## Stevetry (Oct 31, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> @Maruna
> i was playing  put the tail in the donkey but my brother was crying so i kill him now i play the game everyday IN JAIL AND THEY PUT THE TAIL IN MY ASS



XD


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Nov 1, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> As a parent i can only say 1 thing
> 
> 
> Die in the most gruesome manner possible. You dont deserve a life but you dont deserve death but a lifetime of constant agony
> ...



Farmville isn't considered a game? What exactly is it, then?


----------



## redact (Nov 1, 2010)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crap?...


----------



## Westside (Nov 1, 2010)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, it is a game, but it may not necessarily fit the definition of a video game.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 1, 2010)

He called her a casual...


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Nov 1, 2010)

I haven't been able to find out much about the woman, other than her name. Are there any indicators that reveal the context of the murder? This question naturally goes beyond the existence of computer addiction in the affair.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 2, 2010)

i think its the alcohol and drugs tht causes these things and considering she was smoking... its possible
besides 22 year old is quite immature these days.... hope she improves


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol her eyes are messed up xP


----------

